# they've finally done it



## omalley (Apr 18, 2005)

Woe! They've finally stopped production of the Luminos printing paper I use. I've been having a bad feeling, throughout the years it's been harder and harder to get. Whyyyy??!!
I guess now I'll have to find a new printing paper, so I hope some of you will help me. It will be painful, I know, but I think I can get through it.
I would just use Ilford paper, but they don't make a finish that I like in FB, and I'm not willing to settle for the hideous glossy or scratchy matte they offer. Also not interested in Agfa since their papers are too creamy. I usually use a cool tone, semi-matte paper. Here are some options I'm considering:
Forte Polygrade V
Kentmere (it seems like these papers are new?)
Kodak Polymax Fine Art (this seems a little expensive to me)

I'm leaning away from the Forte unless someone suggests otherwise, because it looks like you need their chemicals to produce an optimal image, and they're not readily available. Also I've used their film and it reminded me of tree bark.  
Please help, or surely I will float away on a sea of tears...


----------



## sbalsama (Apr 18, 2005)

Kentmere I just saw pop up on Freestyle and I wanna check them out at some point. I'm working with Bergger papers at the moment and like them so far. Also, the Arista is supposed to be good for the money. Trying to think of another brand...oh! Oriental. From what I understand, Ansel used it for his prints. All stuff I personally want to try out, but as I said I'm working with the Bergger for now.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 18, 2005)

The Kentmere has been gaining some fans on the APUG site. I have't used it, I'm am using Oriental lately. Not sure if Forte is going to overcome their production issues.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Check out J & C Photo.

http://www.jandcphoto.com/


----------



## havoc (Apr 18, 2005)

They got some good prices Matt. Have you compared any of their film to the Arista brand? Or the Arista EDU? I am curious to see how it performs.


----------

